# dish 500 plus info please??



## btexpress (Apr 14, 2009)

I just bought a weekend house on a lake, it has a Dish 500 plus with only one cable going to the house. The other owner died and I can't find out what he was paying for or receiving. Can any one tell me what I can get with the present dish if I take my receiver from home and connect to the one cable. My receiver at home gets HD programming.
Thanks in advance
Bob


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

A 500 Plus dish receives 110, 119 and 118.7 (international channels), no 129 so no HD (well, maybe 5 or so). Does it say Dish HD on the LNB? If not is there must be a switch installed somewhere to combine the three sats onto one line. It may have been installed just for internationals, and only has a 118.7 feed running inside.


----------



## btexpress (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of it, I have not got to get in to the house since I first looked at it so I don't know what kind of wiring is inside.
I hope to get in it this weekend.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

btexpress said:


> Here is a pic of it, I have not got to get in to the house since I first looked at it so I don't know what kind of wiring is inside.
> I hope to get in it this weekend.


What model receiver do you have? That is a DISH 500, not a DISH 500 plus. Two TOTALLY separate dish antennas! If you have a single tuner receiver, you should only need to connect the receiver to the cable from the dish antenna, do a check switch test, and off to the races!

If you have a dual tuner receiver make sure you bring the separator on the back of the receiver with you. Connect the cable from the dish into the separator, do a check switch test, and you are done.

Be mindful, this is not an HD dish. SO if you receive HD channels at home, you wont be getting them with this dish.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a Dish 500 with a DishPro Plus Twin LNB, so it only picks up 119+110, and supports up to 2 receivers without an external switch

*edit* Mr-Rick beat me to it


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Mr-Rick said:


> What model receiver do you have? That is a DISH 500, not a DISH 500 plus. Two TOTALLY separate dish antennas! If you have a single tuner receiver, you should only need to connect the receiver to the cable from the dish antenna, do a check switch test, and off to the races!
> 
> If you have a dual tuner receiver make sure you bring the separator on the back of the receiver with you. Connect the cable from the dish into the separator, do a check switch test, and you are done.
> 
> ...


And you will need to do a "Check Switch " from the Dish pointing menu when you hookup your receiver. And when you take it back home.

Your alternative would be to get an identical Dish and LNB setup for both locations.


----------

